# The Greatest Movie Ever Sold



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 20, 2012)

If you haven't heard of this movie, it's by Morgan Spurlock, or as you might know him better as "that guy who was in Super Size Me".

from wiki:



> _*The Greatest Movie Ever Sold*_ (officially titled _*POM Wonderful Presents: The Greatest Movie Ever Sold*_ for sponsorship reasons) is a 2011 documentary film about product placement, marketing and advertising in movies and TV shows



It's insane how the movie plays out, it's basically in real time... you'll understand once you see it. The entire movie is paid for by the sponsors, but the movie is also about those same sponsors. It blows your mind at just how much companies like soda companies, car companies, food companies and everything control the entire world.

I strongly recommend watching this movie. I just watched it on Netflix, so if you have Netflix, go and see it. If not, then stay true to your GBAtemp roots and pirate the shit out of the movie.


----------



## snakepliskin2334 (Jul 20, 2012)

my best movie would be of course  ESCAPE FROM NEW YORK AND LA !


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 20, 2012)

It's on Netflix? I'll surely check it out.

A similarly interesting film is This Film Is Not Yet Been Rated. It's about the MPAA and just how flawed they are. It's also on Netflix if you're interested in the stuff that goes behind the scenes in movies.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 20, 2012)

Heh, I watched it a couple months ago.

It is pretty enlightening in how advertising is so prominent in our lives.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 20, 2012)

EDIT:
Hi scavenger.

Another picture of scabies:






Yeah you've wasted your time coming here for there is no answer to find...go back to the clue and think harder.

It could have been a lot better but it was enjoyable and  interesting. Most of his work since Supersize Me has been pretty poor.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 21, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> It could have been a lot better but it was enjoyable and  interesting. Most of his work since Supersize Me has been pretty poor.



Not really. Maybe "Where in the world is Osama Bin Laden", but this movie is great. Supersize Me just got more attention and was shown pretty much everywhere.


Guild McCommunist said:


> It's on Netflix? I'll surely check it out.
> 
> A similarly interesting film is This Film Is Not Yet Been Rated. It's about the MPAA and just how flawed they are. It's also on Netflix if you're interested in the stuff that goes behind the scenes in movies.



Definitely going to watch that. You'll be amazed at just how much companies control our lives.


----------



## Sly 3 4 me (Jul 21, 2012)

Doesn't seem to show up on Netflix when I search for it with different strings of the title and the whole title, shame. It sounded like an interesting nightly watch.

Edit: Had to search for it through Google for it to take me to the page, strange.

Edit 2: By your usage of the wording 'Watched it on Netflix' you were able to watch it for instant stream? I only have the option to have it sent as a DVD.


----------



## DS1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeah I saw the trailer, looked good. Like a non-fiction version of Josie and the Pussycats, haha.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 21, 2012)

Sly 3 4 me said:


> Doesn't seem to show up on Netflix when I search for it with different strings of the title and the whole title, shame. It sounded like an interesting nightly watch.
> 
> Edit: Had to search for it through Google for it to take me to the page, strange.
> 
> Edit 2: By your usage of the wording 'Watched it on Netflix' you were able to watch it for instant stream? I only have the option to have it sent as a DVD.


Yep. Netflix on my PS3.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 21, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > It could have been a lot better but it was enjoyable and  interesting. Most of his work since Supersize Me has been pretty poor.
> ...


That one was especially poor.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 21, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Hadrian said:
> ...



I wouldn't say it's bad, still interesting, but it was just too boring. There wasn't enough humor in it for a Morgan Spurlock film.


----------



## DS1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah, it's not available for streaming, the PS3 must have a different system than regular instant watch.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 23, 2012)

I haven't watched any of his stuff since Super Size Me (like a lot of people I'm guessing here), but this sounds interesting. Hoping it works in this clip...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAjXYfTtGas


----------

